# A small Tac- training course



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I'm trying to put to gather a small tac-training course and would like to get 3 are 4 people to come and try it to help set some times get some input. There will be over 24 targets to engage from 15yds to over 100yds
Will be a shoot and move from difference points. Would like to do this on 
Sat,April 21 around 9 AM You would need about 60rds for rifle and 20 rds pistol this does not account for miss's are practice. You can bring your shotgun and sniper rifle to. This will be on private property so no guest, will need eye and ear prot. will need a signed release. I think Jason is going to help.Well give direction to who comes.If insterested PM with a PH # to contect. Just My 2 cents jj


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

Is there a fee involved in this'?


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

NO----- just your time


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Just need two more. thanks


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

What area will it be located?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Help??? Man as long as I can shoot too! Maybe Logan will fill in!!! hahaha!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Out of concern of the distances involved what general area will this be in?

I may go and I have four ARs to spare along with various tacticool shotguns.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

JJ lives in the north end of Santa Rosa county, farm land area. You can shoot for miles.....


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> JJ lives in the north end of Santa Rosa county, farm land area. You can shoot for miles.....


Sounds like a long haul.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm in!!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Have more than enough people at this time. Thanks for offer of extra equipment, but if needed, I think I can more then cover. You can't shoot like this down town in Pencol. You have to get out of town. That is why I live where I do. On over 18 area's with the ES river swamp behind me and a good back stop.
Would like to thank the ones I spoke to. seem like very knowledgeable people. Looking forward to meeting you. Hope This works out. Thanks jj


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerome, you gave everyone the password so they don't get harrassed at the gate right???


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*shoot*

That is why I kept it to 3-4 people, the guard at the gate can't count pass 5.jj


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK folks, tomorrow is the day....Jerome is probably asleep right now due to setting up!!!:shifty:

Here are a couple shots of the area....no real explanation of the course but it will be trying fer those like me that have ADHD!!!! Alot of stuff to focus on....:thumbsup:

Those coming, I've got 5 lbs of deer burger fer lunch so see ya'll tomorrow!:thumbup:


This is the long range targets...(estimate distance yourself) The 1st 4 will be hostage shooting (I think). Then there are 5 disc at the 250 + yard mark!









Here is the closer targets (along w/ moving targets).








Those not coming, you gonna miss out!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Looking forward to being the group's "winder licker"... But I'll try to do my best!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Last bump before the lead starts flying! Looking forward to meeting ya'll!!!:thumbup:


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

hey let us know how it goes talked to glassplus some time ago about rock river 308 seems like a nice guy with a good setup would like to join you guys next time.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The training was awesome! Definitely took you out of your comfort zone.

Hopefully, Jason will have some video clips posted soon.

Glassplus has an incredible set-up in his backyard to shoot - better than any range I've been to in the Escambia/Santa Rosa area.

Everyone had a great time - and Jason fed us well with jumbo deer burgers.

After the shoot, Glassplus and I sighted in my Alexander Arms .21 Genghis rifle with Adams Arms gas system with an EoTech sight. I was amazed that we were able to consistently shoot a 2-3" group on 8" & 10" steel plates at 225 yards from a bench with Milsurp Russian ammo.

This cartridge is so cheap to shoot (5.45x39mm) that others should consider the S&W uppers that CDNN is selling.

The HK416 mags did work well (5 out of the 6 mags at least) - but one needs the feed lips adjusted to make it reliable. Because of the different cartridge shape, I don't recommend loading more than 25 rounds into the 30 round magazine for the best reliability.

Again, a great time was had by all - and it was good to meet some other PFF members.

I might add - all done without bosu balls, blood letting, epinephrine injections, paint ball or air soft hits. We used both feet and both hands - and all shooters experienced elevated heart rates and breathing at the end of each drill...


----------



## realstreet (Dec 8, 2008)

Jason said:


> OK folks, tomorrow is the day....Jerome is probably asleep right now due to setting up!!!:shifty:
> 
> Here are a couple shots of the area....no real explanation of the course but it will be trying fer those like me that have ADHD!!!! Alot of stuff to focus on....:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Jerome you have a very nice place going on there. I only wish i could have made it even just to watch and meet the few i don't know. Bill i have not seen you move that quick since the good ole days at the beach fire dept :thumbup: on med calls anyway :whistling:


----------

